
TT2020 is an advanced, open source, hyperrealistic, multilingual typewriter font - rbanffy
https://ctrlcctrlv.github.io/TT2020/docs/moreinfo.html
======
java-man
Thank you, have been looking for a good looking typewriter TTF font for a long
time.

------
phillipseamore
Looks great!

